# Video: Audi Sport Engine Boss Ulrich Baretzky on the Past and Future of Audi at Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Earlier today Audi Sport revealed its new and revolutionary Audi R18 racecar. While we haven't had a chance to chat first hand with any of the team just yet we did have a chance to sit down for an in-depth conversation with Dr. Ulrich Baretzky while in Atlanta for the 2010 Petit Le Mans race. Of course Baretzky wouldn't talk directly about the new R18 but he did talk extensively about Audi's TDI history at Le Mans and mentioned some revolutionary changes that he expects to happen from 2014 on. Given today's announcement, we thought it was most timely to share this video content. Watch below.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I was especially interested in the piece at the end where he's discussing 2014 and onwards. I think the idea of handing the teams some rules that say "Ok, you have X amount of fuel / energy to use for the race, now go at it however you want" is VERY much in the spirit of Le Mans racing, and will help to keep driving the innovation that has typified the races over the years. Looks like the future is bright!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We turned off the recorder then and chatted about a bunch of other stuff including the new 2.0T formula that could go across sportscar, F1, WRC and more. He's a really interesting guy.


----------

